
Why Clinton Makes Me Scared for Our Economy - hollaur
https://medium.com/@laurenholliday_/why-clinton-makes-me-scared-for-our-economy-80e177bbc2ed#.8u3gf9bfg
======
bluejekyll
> Lauren, you may have to change who you’re voting for.

To whom would you change? Based on this article I would guess Gary Johnson, or
are you not going to stand by these convictions? I was disappointed to see
that she didn't answer this question in the article.

Also, for people who drop out, they clearly didn't get much out of College.
Personally, I kinda wish I had waiting until I was 35 or so to go to college,
mostly because now I really know what I'm interested in.

But there is a huge foundation you get from higher education. People who drop
out and are successful always undervalue the experience they skipped out on.
Why? Because they don't know it! Should everyone be in higher-ed? Probably
not, or maybe we need more specific options for training in specific areas
(like 2 year academy's, associate's degree).

I think for a lot of people higher-ed is access. Some people get this access
through some other means. He cost IS ridiculous, she is right, but she's not
offering an alternative to get the education. We still need education, and I
don't believe it's enough to just get it on the job.

------
sharemywin
secretary of state here I come. I file my $50 for my certificate get my loan
and interest deferred put loan payment in savings, sell some shit on ebay,
take chunk from savings in 3 years and pay 2/3 of my loan off.

